# babypool



## sbusiello (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi guys

So I am at a point now where I need to derust a frame, fenders etc...big pieces that won't fit in a bucket. My wife will not let me use the bath tub either. 

So what do people use? I was thinking of buying a baby pool for 10$ or maybe using a heavy black garbage bag...

What do people use to give the bikes a soak?

Thanks 

-steven


----------



## jpromo (Aug 9, 2013)

I like the kiddie pool idea. I'm curious to hear what others use.

I've never done a whole frame but I use a 24" hot water tank drip tray for soaking wheels. Just make sure if your container is metal that you line it with plastic.. this is the voice of experience speaking.


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 10, 2013)

i have been dissembling this 47 huffman for weeks now. i went and bought a heat gun today to see if that would do the trick on some of these rusted screw/nuts which ahve sat for 65 years. Some loosened and others not so lucky. I think i am going to just go for it with a big black garbage bag [ double it ] and give him one big vinegar bath.


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 10, 2013)

Check out this thread.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?25655-parts-cleaning-made-easy


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 10, 2013)

thanks... i have been doing similar on the smaler scale. Maybe i will make my own trough.

what do you guys htink about the spraypain question? i just asked my wife and she told me to go to bed.


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 3, 2013)

*7 gallons of vinegar*






the babypool gods have smiled down upon me... someone was throwing away a brand new baby pool last night... now it is sitting in my garage. 

if i can pry the back fender off of my la france and disconnect the fork... they will be cooling their metal in vinegar this evening.


----------

